# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Garra flavatra, Panda garra

## Jungle-mania

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...article_id=462

Has this fish ever hit our shores?

----------


## hwchoy

yes, there's a big one in Azmi's display tank.

----------


## Quixotic

Came across this fish for the first time from the now defunct good old Gratiola about a year ago. They can be found in our LFS every now and then since.

----------


## budak

Easy to keep fish (but jump-prone) and like to nibble on hairy arms. 

I think this news item more interesting though: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u....php?news=1117

----------


## Quixotic

OT: Holy duck, swallowing an adult, that pike must be really huge!

----------


## Jungle-mania

> Easy to keep fish (but jump-prone) and like to nibble on hairy arms. 
> I think this news item more interesting though: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u....php?news=1117


You let it eat your armpit hair? :Shocked:

----------


## danny

Ben @ Tiong Bahru may still have. Got mine from him sometime back. Best not to be kept with Discus and Angels.

----------


## Ibn

Any reason why they shouldn't be kept with either discus or angels? Just wondering since I'm currently keeping Gara gara with some altums and scalares.

----------


## budak

Other than the ecological incongruity (Asian and South American together), I think not an issue. They may suck on ducks but not on other fish in my experience. Keeping at least 2-3 seems to be a good idea, as they seem to like to engage in (harmless) chasing and sparring. Only thing is that they seem to prefer slightly cooler water than equatorial tropicals (their origin is somewhere in northern Myanmar).

----------


## danny

I brought 5 of the garra. Inside my 6ft there were 6 Adult Discus and about 6 semi-adult angels. The garra stress out the Discus and angels so much that I have to shift them to another tank as the garra is too difficult to catch in that planted 6Ft. They feast on the body of both discus and Angel until you can see circular marks.

----------


## Ibn

Don't have any experience with that species, but keeping Gara gara pingi with my wild altums and scalares and they don't engage in such behaviors.

----------


## Plantbrain

Thery will gnaw incessently on your arms when you put them in the tank.

They have a place in Turkey where folks go with skin aliments to have them gnaw off dead skin while you sit in the pool with thousand's of them.

They are nice tough fish.
Decent algae nibbler too.


Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## aqualover

Isn't that suppose to be garra rufa instead?

----------

